# Space saver spare



## Gammaman (Sep 28, 2006)

The owner's manual for a 2007 S describes a space saver spare that fits under the rear of the car. Is it possible to retrofit this, or does the center exhaust get in the way? Would love to ditch the run flats!


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

THey really need to remove that section of the manual, or more clearly label it as "Cooper" and not 'S'. Ditch the run flats, and play the odds that you won't get a blow out. Or have a friend on speed dial - just in case.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

The day I drove my '06 S home, I pulled of the runflats and put on my aftermarket wheels/performance tires, lost 7 lbs per corner in the process. Unbelievable difference in cornering and ride/harshness, I was reminded when I put the RF's back on when I sold the car. I made up my own little mobility kit for the trunk with an air compressor, can of Fix a Flat, and a plug kit. Never had to use it.


----------

